# Sheffield



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

So I've seen a few seperate threads re: cafes in Sheffield. And I apologize if I am repeating known knowledge or if this is a repeat thread (did do a search).

*Crookes*

Dana cafe: serve coffee from Forge coffee roasters. Consistent quality and i think they use the Invicta blend. Good snacks and atmosphere.

Whaletown coffee company: My current new favourite. Coffee quality comes first here before anything else. Baristas are very well informed. I believe they use a number of different blends and single origin beans from Cuppers Choice. Adola in particular was excellent....strong tastes of tangerine and strawberry to finish. A section for breads and pastries in the back. Great espresso brownie.

Aesthete Coffee: We buy our birthday cakes from here; best in town imo. Great brunch for eating (Greek/Cypriot) inspiration is heavy (and I love it).

*Broomhill*

Cawa coffee: Very popular coffee joint. Great selection of breads and snacks. I'm not sure which beans they're using but it's a tasty medium roast.

Nam Song/Previously 5 rivers coffee: Vietnamese inspired place with floor and chair seating. Good atmosphere. Food is far east inspired. You have your standard coffee as well as the quite tasty Vietnamese egg coffee.

Upshot espresso: Now closed but I believe maybe returning as Elm 2.0. Shame. Often felt they delivered the best tasting coffee of all the cafes.

*Division Street*

Steam yard: Another favourite of mine. I believe they previous used square mile coffee beans but now forge. Again consistent with their coffee but excellent snacks. Good sitting in area (when that returns).

Cawa: Recently opened a hole in the wall type joint on the street.

200 degrees coffee: Not a fan of their beans. But the actual cafe is great. I love the sitting in set up. Knowledgeable baristas and an area set up with a grinder to give advice how best to grind their beans for different drink types.

*Town/City centre*

Albie's: A nice little cafe in Sheffield's (imo) dying city centre. Decent bagels. Mixture of beans. Cuppers Choice. Dark Arts.

Chakra lounge: Sorta South Asian inspired. Good coffee, interesting lattes on offer. South Asian inspired meals.

*Kelham*

Foundry Coffee Roasters: I believe they still have a cafe based at the Cutlery works. Need no introduction really. Rocko mountain appears to be a fave here and they have some excellent baristas working for them.

Workshop coffee company is new. Based in Steelyard (again new/work in progress). Good brownies, maybe I caught the barista on the wrong day, shot was overexpressed and milk underdone. The missus said it wasnt the norm for them; so I'll give them another try.

Grind Cafe: A kelham favourite. Known for their brunches. Great salads I must add. Decent coffee as well.

Depot Bakery: Sourdough everywhere. Bread and pastry specialist. Again good coffee and brunch options.

*Eccelsall/Sharrowvale*

(Generally a must visit area of Sheffield for lovers of ... Well anything really).

Coffika (another branch in Meadowhall). Relaxed atmosphere for sitting in. Big indoor and some outdoor seating. Again, brunch options here are excellent. They tend to use a lighter roast for their coffee and I like their filter coffee.

Poms Kitchen: Vegan cafe. Extremely popular; mainly students. But good coffee options. Though, I wasn't so keen on the biscoffee latte. Jaffles, salads and brunches are excellent.

Made By Jonty: Love the brunch here. Good Veggie butty. Again consistent and good coffee.

Eve's kitchen/Handmade doughnuts: Best doughnuts in town and they just happen to do good coffee too.

Elly Joy/Olive and Joy: didn't realise Vegan doughnuts could be so good. In the summer, this place is killing it with its Froconut (coconut ice-cream); and to top it off, they add scoop sitting a top a doughnut sitting atop an iced latte.

Hopper: A new joint, open until late hours, I think there's a bar upstairs. I've heard some good things but haven't been yet.

Nam Song (they have another branch here; near Elly Joy in Dyson Place off Sharrowvale)

*Abbeydale/Netheredge*:

Braggazzi's: Sorta legendary really, especially in Sheffield coffee culture. Italian roast, Italian brunch, even sell Italian goods.

Forge Bakehouse: Massive fan of this place. Similar to Depot Bakery, with bread, pastries and brunch. Again the coffee is excellent.

Again many apologies if a thread exists. These are just my experiences and I'm happy to update as I go along.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Forget to add Tamper in town (near Hallam uni)

*Tamper Sellers Wheel/Tamper coffee*: New Zealand inspired. Very trendy sitting in area and hip brunches; quite like their version of eggs Benedict/royale. Good vibes overall. Again lighter roast; though I've only been once.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yas90 said:


> Forget to add Tamper in town (near Hallam uni)
> 
> *Tamper Sellers Wheel/Tamper coffee*: New Zealand inspired. Very trendy sitting in area and hip brunches; quite like their version of eggs Benedict/royale. Good vibes overall. Again lighter roast; though I've only been once.


 Tamper near the station has fab food


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I visit Sheffield frequently and usually get to the cutlery works and steam yard during my visits. I mainly stay around Eccy road so now have some extra places to visit. One place that I always visit is the Lisboa Patisserie on Pinstone Street for their Portugese custard tarts (or whatever the Portugese name for them), made on the premesis, they even sell a decent coffee too.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Norvin said:


> Thanks for the information. I visit Sheffield frequently and usually get to the cutlery works and steam yard during my visits. I mainly stay around Eccy road so now have some extra places to visit. One place that I always visit is the Lisboa Patisserie on Pinstone Street for their Portugese custard tarts (or whatever the Portugese name for them), made on the premesis, they even sell a decent coffee too.


 Lisboa Patisserie, I'll have to try it!

On Eccy road, if your feeling a hot chocolate at all, chocoa wonderland does an amazing one


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Yas90 said:


> Forget to add Tamper in town (near Hallam uni)
> 
> *Tamper Sellers Wheel/Tamper coffee*: New Zealand inspired. Very trendy sitting in area and hip brunches; quite like their version of eggs Benedict/royale. Good vibes overall. Again lighter roast; though I've only been once.


 Can't believe you nearly forgot the two Tamper shops! 
Tamper on Westfield Terrace was my regular stop on my way to the office when I worked in Central Sheffield and Sellers Wheel is great for Brunch on a weekend.

Don't forget Nonna's on Ecclesall Road, lovely Italian which does proper Italian coffees. Their cappuccinos are amazing, not the usual U.K. buckets of coffee.

And for a new one on the outskirts we have Joni's in Oughtibridge. Nice new place doing good coffee, pastries and food. Coffee is from Foundation Coffee Roasters in St Ives just to be different, I'd just picked some up in St Ives then found they were using it just after we got back. Joni's is run by the same people as one of the coffee shops in Kelham Island, I can't remember which.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Glad you mentioned Nonna's. My brother absolutely loves the place but I've not had the privilege yet. It is packed usually.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

I was based in Sheffield up until lockdown and our office closed. So many names to try when we reopen - Tampa off West Street is good but hard to get a seat. Enjoyed Steam Yard as well

Tried to get to Foundry but parking is impossible so I have had to mail order their beans which is a bit barmy when I used to virtually drive past

I will have to try some of the others you mention


----------



## thawhat (Jul 29, 2020)

Popped into most of these over time. It's great to see someone compile a list of them all. Used to visit Steam yard and Tamper Sellers Wheel quite frequently when I was at Uni. Steam yard do a great gluten free bakes if anyone is a coeliac. My partner goes crazy for them, especially the doughnuts! We live in Walkley currently and we're yet to have visited Aesthete... every time I pop walk down south road there's a queue right out the door! Number 1 on my list to go visit when we get out of tier 3!! 😄


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Lisboa

Decent coffee. Enjoyed their Galoa coffee. And yes their pastel me natas are great.

Hopper

Very good vibes. I like their current takeout arrangement and set up. Loved their halloumi burger. Great raspberry browny.

Nonna's

Had to go try the cappuccino after the comments left here. Yh it's legit Italian style cappuccino. Enjoyed it.

Noticed Whaletown are using the Eagle one coffee machine. Some proper coffee nerds in there, love it. And yup I still maintain its probably the best place for a cup of coffee in Sheffield.


----------



## SneakerFreak (Apr 27, 2021)

Can i add Marmadukes too - they now have a new cafe underneath the new HSBC offices (near where Henrys used to be)


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Ah I miss Braggazzi's from when I lived oop north!

Seriously considering getting my coffee from Pollards again but scared to switch from my new local (extract coffee) now that I have coffee that like. Would certainly save some monies though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

newdent said:


> Ah I miss Braggazzi's from when I lived oop north!
> 
> Seriously considering getting my coffee from Pollards again but scared to switch from my new local (extract coffee) now that I have coffee that like. Would certainly save some monies though!
> 
> View attachment 56969


 Pollard may be a little cheaper , they are pretty old school and I'm not sure the quality of greens they use is comparable to be honest


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

I like La Coppola on Oakbrook road. I don't go very often, but I'll always get a coffee when I buy stuff from their deli.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Can I add Gilmores on Greystones Road just off eccy road. Consistently great coffee and good selection of cakes and snacks.

I have been to hopper a few times and their coffee has been consistently good.

I did not know about marmadukes under the new HSBC offices, will have to check out when I get back to the office around the corner


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hay anyone tried the new cafe on eccy Road where the Nero's used to be? Can't remember the name of the place but in the Facebook soft launch ad I saw they had an eagle machine and looks exciting


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Gav86 said:


> Can I add Gilmores on Greystones Road just off eccy road. Consistently great coffee and good selection of cakes and snacks.
> 
> I have been to hopper a few times and their coffee has been consistently good.
> 
> I did not know about marmadukes under the new HSBC offices, will have to check out when I get back to the office around the corner


 Drive past Gilmore's recently. Will need to try

The new mamadukes on Eccy road is very fancy. I think they're using Ozone for beans but not sure (only going off taste ... Very similar to Hodson/Tamper that Ozone do)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

There's a new place just behind Waitrose at the bottom of Ecclesall Road called 'Husk'. I popped in there for a brew the other week and it was good. I think they mainly have coffee from local Sheffield roasters, Cuppers Choice. Worth a visit, definitely - and the people running the place seemed nice too.


----------

